# Hallo zusammen



## MKue (8 Mai 2020)

Hallöchen Leute,

ich bin eigentlich per Zufall zu euch gestoßen und dachte mir ich melde mich mal an. Ich freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch .

Liebe Grüße aus Wien,
Mick


----------



## Death Row (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo Mick,

ich heiße dich herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2020)

Schöne Grüsse nach Wien wink2 viel Spass hier im Forum


----------



## General (8 Mai 2020)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

